# New idea phoenix 107850



## Poorfarmroad (Jun 6, 2021)

I purchased a 4854 with phoenix monitor at a farm auction. When you press power button the twine motor clicks and display lights up but no icons. When you release power button display goes back dark. Manual is limited and vaguely says replace monitor or power switch. Am i missing something?


----------

